# hello from new member, moving on from nespresso



## thejoker (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi all

as in title, have been really happy with my nespresso till i had a flat white recently and then really understood the difference. Now thinking of moving on.

I do like the convenience of nespresso, and only have a couple of cups a day. What ype of machine/grinder would you advise as a first step?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Welcome, I suppose it depends on what budget you have, a gaggia classic and eureka mignon are good for getting started but if you can afford better then go for it as most people upgrade once they get into it.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I guess you've got to decide how much you want to spend, and whether you're happy with used equipment.

If you dont mind used id be considering for the grinder a eureka mignon (pretty, small ) \ mazzer superjolly (big, industrial looking)

For the machine, a few choices, pre 2015 gaggia classic \ rancillio Silvia \ La Pavoni europicolo

Any combination of those would be what I would consider a worthwhile set up,with the silvia being the more expensive option , but if your budget is higher than £500 id be suggesting different equipment.

If you did decide on any of the 2nd hand combinations I listed above I would expect you to recoup almost all your money if you did decide to upgrade any of the kit and have kept it in great condition.


----------



## Amir Gehl (Aug 21, 2016)

Have you considered trying Speciality coffee capsules?


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

Once you've tried the good stuff, the nespresso will never scratch that coffee itch.


----------



## Amir Gehl (Aug 21, 2016)

Shame, I got some Best of Panama 2016 Esmeralda Geisha capsules, you sure these wont scratch?


----------

